# Watch Dogs has stopped working?



## LiveOrDie (Jun 14, 2014)

Has any one had this problem i cant play the game for more than 10minutres without it crashing or making my display drivers crash any one have a fix for this ?


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 14, 2014)

Have you checked Event Viewer to see what is really causing it? Look for red cross error entries (or potentially yellow triangle). That should give a more specific answer...


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 14, 2014)

Are you using the latest Nvidia drivers? I seem to recall they had to fix this at the driver end. If you're using the latest WHQL, try the latest beta.

Also, if you're running it through the dreaded Uplay, try disabling the Uplay overlay. And if you DLed it via Steam or Uplay, try verifying the file cache to see if all the files are there.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm running the latest drivers and have turned off Uplay overlay didnt help it seems to be a DX crash looking at the event viewer?


```
Faulting module name: d3d11.dll, version: 6.3.9600.17041, time stamp: 0x5318189b
```


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 15, 2014)

Hm, i've found one user had to lower texture quality to MEDIUM and then this crashing stopped. Give it a try. He was using GTX 770.


----------



## JTristam (Jun 15, 2014)

Did I read it right? In your system specs you have OC'ed 4770K, 780 Ti and a 450W PSU? Seriously, a 450W PSU? If that's the case then the culprit was your PSU. You ran out of juice. My coworker once had an issue similar to yours and he was using a 550W PSU to power his OC'ed 3770K and a GTX 770. I lent him my old Corsair HX1050 and he said it worked, he could play it for more than 3 hours without crashing. Right now he's gaming with his new Corsair AX860i. You might wanna check your PSU (if you're really, really using that 450W PSU, which obviously is not powerful enough to run a 4770K and a 780 Ti). Otherwise I can't help, sorry. The only problem I had with Watch_Dogs is online related, and that's something only Ubi can fix.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 15, 2014)

JTristam said:


> Did I read it right? In your system specs you have OC'ed 4770K, 780 Ti and a 450W PSU? Seriously, a 450W PSU?



^Yeah seriously??!!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 15, 2014)

JTristam said:


> Did I read it right? In your system specs you have OC'ed 4770K, 780 Ti and a 450W PSU? Seriously, a 450W PSU? If that's the case then the culprit was your PSU. You ran out of juice. My coworker once had an issue similar to yours and he was using a 550W PSU to power his OC'ed 3770K and a GTX 770. I lent him my old Corsair HX1050 and he said it worked, he could play it for more than 3 hours without crashing. Right now he's gaming with his new Corsair AX860i. You might wanna check your PSU (if you're really, really using that 450W PSU, which obviously is not powerful enough to run a 4770K and a 780 Ti). Otherwise I can't help, sorry. The only problem I had with Watch_Dogs is online related, and that's something only Ubi can fix.



well a 4770k and a gtx780ti fit well within the 450w limit if they're not overclock, so if the first rule of troubleshooting is followed and the o/c is removed, we might find out.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 15, 2014)

JTristam said:


> Did I read it right? In your system specs you have OC'ed 4770K, 780 Ti and a 450W PSU? Seriously, a 450W PSU? If that's the case then the culprit was your PSU. You ran out of juice. My coworker once had an issue similar to yours and he was using a 550W PSU to power his OC'ed 3770K and a GTX 770. I lent him my old Corsair HX1050 and he said it worked, he could play it for more than 3 hours without crashing. Right now he's gaming with his new Corsair AX860i. You might wanna check your PSU (if you're really, really using that 450W PSU, which obviously is not powerful enough to run a 4770K and a 780 Ti). Otherwise I can't help, sorry. The only problem I had with Watch_Dogs is online related, and that's something only Ubi can fix.




Dude i can run BF4 and all other games with my system specs my system load doesn't go over 400w. Nvidia sets there power supply requirements high for a reason which is maximum load not minimum load. Also I'm not running any OC at the moment.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 15, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> I'm running the latest drivers and have turned off Uplay overlay didnt help it seems to be a DX crash looking at the event viewer?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Are you running any OSD tools? Did you try to launch the game as admin? 
When is the last time you installed the latest drivers and did you use Display Driver Uninstall to remove them before installing the new?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 15, 2014)

Only tool i run is open hardware monitor which my GOverlay uses but that doesn't have a OSD as it runs on a LCD, I just reformatted windows so only installed the latest drivers but also had this problem before the reinstall.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 15, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> Only tool i run is open hardware monitor which my GOverlay uses but that doesn't have a OSD as it runs on a LCD, I just reformatted windows so only installed the latest drivers but also had this problem before the reinstall.


Did you try running as admin?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 15, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Did you try running as admin?



Yes also tried texture quality on every setting.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 15, 2014)

Can you run OCCT GPU test for about as long as you can run WD? Scratch that, run FurMark and OCCT CPU test side by side for 15 minutes and see how that works out for you.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 16, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> Dude i can run BF4 and all other games with my system specs my system load doesn't go over 400w. Nvidia sets there power supply requirements high for a reason which is maximum load not minimum load. Also I'm not running any OC at the moment.


Still though, recommended sys power for a 780 Ti, and this is from MSI, EVGA AND Nvidia, is 42A, and 600W. Your Silverstone is only 37A, and this is obviously a resource hog of a game. Using that PSU with your spec is pushing it really.

_"GeForce GTX 780ti - 42A and a 600W PSU minimum"_
http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/power-requirements-for-graphics-cards

That said, sometimes I've had issues where Dx says it's updated, then the Dx redist will add Dx files when I reinstall the game. Also, you never said whether it was a DL version and if so whether you checked file cache.

Whenever I hear the "dude" denial replies though, I don't count on all valid advice being listened too. It's rare someone with money to buy a CPU and GPU like that would go with that level of PSU.


----------



## JTristam (Jun 16, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> Dude i can run BF4 and all other games with my system specs my system load doesn't go over 400w. Nvidia sets there power supply requirements high for a reason which is maximum load not minimum load. Also I'm not running any OC at the moment.


My point was the whole PSU including its amperage, not just the wattage, but I couldn't write a 37A PSU, could I? So I just wrote a 450W PSU. Also, it seems like 780 Ti is not recommended for your PSU (check this list). But sorry if it didn't help. Since you claimed you can run BF4 and other games with that setup, the only thing you could do right now is to raise a support ticket and send your DXDiag to Ubi, assuming you've already tried to reinstall the game or at least verify the installed files if your game is digital version. If power was not the problem I don't know what else could make your game crash.



Frag Maniac said:


> Still though, recommended sys power for a 780 Ti, and this is from MSI, EVGA AND Nvidia, is 42A, and 600W. Your Silverstone is only 37A, and this is obviously a resource hog of a game. Using that PSU with your spec is pushing it really.
> 
> _"GeForce GTX 780ti - 42A and a 600W PSU minimum"_
> http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/power-requirements-for-graphics-cards
> ...


My point exactly. And I'd say "rare" is an understatement for me. This is the first time I read someone running a 4770K, a 780 Ti and several storage drives using a 450W PSU. No offense to OP.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 16, 2014)

I know my PSU is borderline but you find me a fsx unit out thats more than 450w, I'll be upgrading once the 600w unit has been released, Seeing so many other people are getting crashes pritty much says it the game.

To rule the PSU out I'll run a coolermaster gold pro 550w out side the case for the GPU only.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 16, 2014)

Just finished testing using the 550W PSU on my GPU which has 42amp lines and still crashes so im re downloading it again.


----------



## 64K (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm curious Live OR Die. Looking at your specs you obviously have $$$ for much better than average components. Your 450 watt PSU can handle your rigs needs but why did you choose that PSU?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 16, 2014)

64K said:


> I'm curious Live OR Die. Looking at your specs you obviously have $$$ for much better than average components. Your 450 watt PSU can handle your rigs needs but why did you choose that PSU?



As i just said i can only use a sfx power supply my case only supports SFX units not ATX only 450w units are available at the moment 600W later this year.

Have a look here if you still don't understand!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 17, 2014)

That didn't help still crashes my video drivers any ideas I would swap cards but I'll have to pull my loop apart.


----------



## arskatb (Jun 17, 2014)

Since when you set the Textures under display options to medium didnt seems to work, have you checked if there is update for your Microsoft .NET Framework as well as your Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2012. Have you tried to re-register dll by using Regsvr32 
	
	



```
for %d in (*.dll) do regsvr32 -s %d
```
Not sure would any of these help, even a little


----------



## AsRock (Jun 17, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> Dude i can run BF4 and all other games with my system specs my system load doesn't go over 400w. Nvidia sets there power supply requirements high for a reason which is maximum load not minimum load. Also I'm not running any OC at the moment.



From personal experience you maybe in the limit's how ever WD i find the most power demanding game and it's the only game i do play that pushes a little more and it's constant too.  I been seeing up to a 400-415w power usage from WD were most other games come in around 330w-375w.

Some games to when you pause or put the map on the power usage drops like with Skyrim and Just Cause 2 were the system will go near idle, WD dont it's running max all the time contentiously.

Not saying it's your issue but thought you should be aware.


----------



## arskatb (Jun 17, 2014)

It might be problem aswell, under full load ur system will need moar then psu can give.
You can easily calculate it with http://extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine , it gives pretty exact result


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 17, 2014)

I did say I tested it by running my GPU off another unit so the idea of my PSU being insufficient isn't feasible, how ever I may have found the problem but need to do more testing to see and it is game related.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 22, 2014)

Just to report back the problem with the game crashing is related to NVIDIA'S own TXAA i turned it off hasn't crashes since.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 23, 2014)

Haha, owned.

*NVIDIA, The way it's not meant to be played.*

Maybe they should change their intro logo...


----------

